
Waiting for Skynet? Don’t hold your breath - yodabodega
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/09/27/waiting-for-skynet-dont-hold-your-breath/
======
gscott
It is more likely the Machine or Samaritan will come first or are already
here.

